# Oase Filtral UVC 2500 - Erfahrungen ?



## sanny26 (27. Juli 2011)

Halli Hallo liebe Teichfreunde 

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Filter "Oase Filtral UVC 2500" ?

Ich habe einen ca. 500 Liter Miniteich auf der Terasse stehen. Da hier viel Sonne und wenig Schatten herscht, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Innenfilter...
Bis jetzt sind Schwimmpflanzen, Unterwasserpflanzen und Sumpfpflanzen im Teich, fragt mich bitte nicht wie die alle heißen :-(
Fische sind dort nicht drin, aber mittlerweile viele Mückenlarven und Algen... Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Filter...
Oder könnt ihr mir andere Filter empfehlen?

Und noch eine wichtige Frage: Muss ein Filter Tag und Nacht laufen bei dieser Miniteich-Größe?


Vielen Dank!!!

LG
Sanny


----------



## scholzi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Oase Filtral UVC 2500 - Erfahrungen ?*

Hi Sanny
Dein Algenproblem wirst du mit einem Filter nicht loswerden!
Ohne Fischbesatz kannst du dir den Filter sparen, du solltest lieber die Quelle der Nährstoffe finden!
guck mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760
Verwendest du evtl. Brunnenwasser?


----------



## sanny26 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Oase Filtral UVC 2500 - Erfahrungen ?*

Der Teich beinhaltet Leitungswasser...

Die Algen sehe ich auch gar nicht als Problem (toller Beitrag übrigens in dem Link ).

Ich möchte nur generell wissen, ob dieser Filter sinnvoll ist (und vor allen Dingen, ob ein Filter bei der Teichgrösse 24h laufen sollte).

Viele Grüsse
Sanny


----------



## Sveni (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Oase Filtral UVC 2500 - Erfahrungen ?*

Hallo Sanny,

zu diesem Filter kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich ihn nicht kenne.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, das er für 500l alle mal reicht.

Solange es keine Fische gibt, muß der Filter nicht durchlaufen.
Aber... wenn sich der Einsatz eines mechanischen Filter´s erstmal bemerkbar macht, (durch klares Wasser ) wirst du ihn freiwillig weiter laufen lassen, da du dir diesen Zustand ja erhofft hast. Richtig?

Und wenn es um die Stromrechnung geht, dann überleg mal für was man so die Woche über alles Geld ausgiebt. Dann machen die 25€/Jahr mehr den Kohl auch nicht fett.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## sanny26 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Oase Filtral UVC 2500 - Erfahrungen ?*

Stimmt, die Stromrechnung sollte man wirklich außer acht lassen 

Hilft denn so ein Filter gegen Mückenlarven? Da haben wir wirklich verdammt viele von...
Ich weiß nun, dass es eine ganze Weile benötigt, bis sich alles eingespielt hat, aber Geduld ist auch nicht grad meine Stärke!

__ Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe sind die Schwimmpflanzen (hab ich jetzt schon rausgefunden), was könnte ich noch an Unterwasserpflanzen in den Teich stellen?

LG
Sanny


----------



## sanny26 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Oase Filtral UVC 2500 - Erfahrungen ?*

Ja, das Thema ALGEN ist nun auch bei mir angekommen.

Ich hab ja gelesen, dass durch UVC die Schwebealgen keine Chance haben, dafür jedoch die Fadenlagen umso mehr. Was mach nun? Die Fadenalgen nehmen überhand. Ich komme auch mit täglichem rausfischen nicht mehr hinterher.

UVC (d.h. auch Filter) mal abstellen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass dann Schwebealgen Einzug erhalten ? Ich mag keine Chemie reinkippen und Unterwasserpflanzen such ich bereits vergeblich in den hiesigen Baumärkten/Zoohandlungen.

Bitte, ihr erfahrenden Teichianer, gebt mir doch Tipps ;-)

Herzlichen Dank !!!


----------

